# [solved] libglade update

## curator

Hallo, ich habe versucht emerge --update --newuse auszuführen und war da eigentlich recht optimistisch.

Leider scheiteret das ganze an dem Paket libglade. Hab den angegebenen Fehlerlog mal gepostet.

Kann damit irgendwie nix anfangen. Beim konfigurieren stellt er zwar fest, dass kein gtk installiert sei, jedoch bricht er ja dort nicht ab.

MfG

Alex

edit:

Nun ja, irgendwie kürzt das Forum clevererweise das wichtiste weg, also hier erst mal das config zeug

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libglade-2.6.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2/work

 [32;01m*[0m Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

[A[110C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: libglade-2.6.2

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2/work/libglade-2.6.2 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying Makefile.in.am-2.4.2-xmlcatalog.patch ...

[A[110C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 * econf: updating libglade-2.6.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libglade-2.6.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.5.0... no

*** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...

*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the

*** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.

checking for gtk_plug_get_type... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for LIBGLADE... yes

checking for native Win32... no

checking for Win32 platform in general... no

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

found xgettext program is not GNU xgettext; ignore it

./configure: line 12279: ./po/POTFILES.in: No such file or directory

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.0... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.4

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for the Python module xml.parsers.expat... yes

checking for XML catalog (/etc/xml/catalog)... found

checking for xmlcatalog... /usr/bin/xmlcatalog

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating libglade.spec

config.status: creating libglade-zip

config.status: creating glade/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/version.xml

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libglade-2.0.pc

config.status: creating libglade-2.0-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating libglade-convert

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

```

So, dann noch das ende des problems 

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -std=c9x -o .libs/test-libglade test-libglade.o  glade/.libs/libglade-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test-libglade] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2/work/libglade-2.6.2'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2/work/libglade-2.6.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   libglade-2.6.2.ebuild, line   32:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *           gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

mod edit:

Irgendwo hatte sich da ein überflüssiges code-Tag eingeschlichen und die Formatierung durcheinandergebracht - habs entfernt.

amneLast edited by curator on Mon Jan 07, 2008 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

Schuss ins Blaue: 

```
emerge -av1 dev-perl/XML-Parser
```

edit: oder sonstwas bezüglich expat-Kram, siehe http://www.gentoo.de/ ganz unten.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
```

Hast du das libexpat Problem schon gelöst?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-592958-highlight-libexpat.html

Tobi

----------

## curator

Nein, das Problem habe ich noch nicht gelöst, versuche gerade den anderen Thread zu verstehen......... danke für den Tipp

edit:

danke an den Mod!! hatte den Fehler selber nicht gesehen, sry

----------

## curator

Ok, hab jetzt emerge XML-parser und emerge gettext gemacht

Kann aber nix mit dem revdep-build -X anfangen? Was ist das?

Den Befehl gibt es jedenfalls beim mir nicht?

Brett vorm Kopf...

----------

## amne

 *curator wrote:*   

> Kann aber nix mit dem revdep-build -X anfangen? Was ist das?
> 
> Den Befehl gibt es jedenfalls beim mir nicht?

 

```
emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## curator

Ja, sieht schonmal nicht shclecht aus, er rechnet jedenfalls fleißig und ich komme schon mal wieder in kde rein!!

Super, nd sorry für meine dummheit

----------

## curator

einwandfrei!!

----------

